# 2012 LS Dash Storage



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

My fellow owners of the 2012 LS, we unfortunately do not seem to have the dash storage that everyone else has! Sure the dish is cool, but realistically, anything in there is an immediate reflection in the windshield. Has anyone else purchased this to give the compartment storage?

Brand New Dashboard box Centre Storage Box for Cruze 2009-2012 | eBay

Just looking for reviews to see if it would fit. I don't see why it wouldn't, however the whole 2009+ part means that it most likely isn't specified for the North American cruze.

=]


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sorry..isn't this the OEM one ?
u dont have it already ?


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

You should have it already. Every Cruze on every trim has this standard.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Do not leave anything with battery's in this compartment as it gets super hot & they could explode. Left my phone in there one day & when I retrieved it the phone had powered itself off. The message on the screen said(once I powered it up) that the phone had powered itself off due to extremely high battery temp. 

Was thinking this would make a good place to warm a sandwich in aluminum foil if I was away from the car for 10-15minutes.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Calintz said:


> You should have it already. Every Cruze on every trim has this standard.


Afraid not! The 2012 LS has a non-lidded dish there. Becomes inconvenient when anything light colored is put in there because it reflects in the windshield something awful 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have never seen the dash on a 2012 but my 2011 LS has the lid and I don't see much use for it either. Somebody on here uses it to store his EZ Pass and that is about it. If I put anything up there(maybe clip on sunglasses With the lid on it I cannot put my regular sunglasses) I would forget about it(out a sight out a mind)


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i think this is how it looks


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Afraid not! The 2012 LS has a non-lidded dish there. Becomes inconvenient when anything light colored is put in there because it reflects in the windshield something awful
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I dunno how the 2012 dash looks like but I have the 2011 LS the very basic trim and I have the dash compartment. Maybe the 2012 LS didn't carry it over to this year that sucks.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

mido said:


> i think this is how it looks



If thats the case then the 2012 LS doesn't carry the dash compartment like the 2011 LS does. =/ Talk about getting the short end of the stick but in any case I don't really use but its cool to have.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have the lid on my 2011 LTZ and I keep my insurance paperwork in there. I had kept my players card for a casino in there and it completely warped from the heat! It gets very hot in there and its not deep enough to hold sunglasses.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I keep my ID Badge for work in there.. it stained Orange and warped it from the heat lol. Now it is starting to crack down the center.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've seen 2012 Cruzes on the lots and it seems they didn't come with a cover for this model year. Dont know if it possible to add the lid/cover or not because Im guessing hole need to be on the sides.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> I've seen 2012 Cruzes on the lots and it seems they didn't come with a cover for this model year. Dont know if it possible to add the lid/cover or not because Im guessing hole need to be on the sides.


My 1LT 2012 has the cover, maybe the 2012 LS doesn't though.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> My 1LT 2012 has the cover, maybe the 2012 LS doesn't though.


Yeah, I think the ones I didn't see it on were the 2012 LS's.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, this is what came with mine. Seems to be more of a burden then anything! I was just thinking it would be useful for my 407etr pass, without it being visible to invite people to break in!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Was thinking this would make a good place to warm a sandwich in aluminum foil if I was away from the car for 10-15minutes.


I've done that with Pop-Tarts. It warmed them quite nicely, already sealed up in their aluminum foil wrapper. Makes for a quick breakfast when you are running late, or you are needing a snack to make it to lunch. lol


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Drewsiph87 said:


> I keep my ID Badge for work in there.. it stained Orange and warped it from the heat lol. Now it is starting to crack down the center.


I keep my ID badge in there too, and it is warped. My gas and toll receipts go in there too. They turn grayish black after a while since they are thermal paper.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

do you think you can put a monitor for a back up camera in there ? or is that asking for trouble ?


----------

